

Ask HN: Great gifts for kids? - abourbaki

Hello everyone,<p>Besides the obvious (Legos, wooden blocks, trains...), what was your favorite game growing up?
What would you like to receive as a gift if you were a kid nowadays?<p>Thanks!
======
DanBC
Books: the Kate Greenaway (for excellent illustration) and the Carnegie Medal
(prose) are good starting points.

Cuisenaire rods (but ignore the workbooks):
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00074U7SO/](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00074U7SO/)

Then craft stuff (the obvious pens, glue, paint, glitter, and scrap, but also
the industrial scrap for larger projects). There are places around the UK;
there's probably similar in other countries:
[http://www.grcltd.org/mobile/about-us/](http://www.grcltd.org/mobile/about-
us/) (sorry for mobile link.)

Find a good craft site. Here's one example:
[http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/beginner-
biology.php](http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/beginner-biology.php) (it's an
amazing site).

A nice magnifier; eventually a microscope and binoculars.

Blackboard paint. Or any flat matte paint with a small amount of grout well
mixed in. (Make sure you sand the surface properly before painting.) tables
and walls and doors (make sure it's not a door that gets used much) are good
targets for blackboard paint.

Cooking implements. You can, with a bit of effort, find small cooking
equipment which does make things easier.

Gardening equipment is good. Wash hands after; don't let children eat random
leaves unless you know they're safe and have had the discussion about some
plants being dangerous. You can get reasonably good garden tools for children.

As for an actual game: bohnanza ( the bean game) is fun. Not sure how well it
works for children yet.

~~~
abourbaki
Thank you for taking the time to answer - I had not heard of bohnanza! : )

------
soplakanets
Your attention. I have no idea how old are your kids, so here some quick
ideas: go fishing, rollerskate together, go out camping or to a bike ride.
Added bonus: if you don't know how to fish or ride a bike this is a perfect
time to learn ;)

~~~
abourbaki
Thanks for answering : ) They aren't my kids, but the one whose anniversary is
up and coming is going to turn 6.

